# canon pixma mp180

## polslinux

Allora, so per certo che:

1) mi viene visto il modulo storage della stampante (lettore schede)

2) grazie al backend sane funziona lo scanner

3) la stampante non viene vista e non so come fare

Questo info le ho avuto installando Archlinux, ora prima di installare Gentoo per poi trovare impossibilitato a stampare vorrei sapere per favore se qualcuno di voi sa come far funzionare la mia stampante multifunzione su Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

tu cosa hai installato su gentoo?

sane? c'è?

i driver ci sono?

----------

## polslinux

devo ancora installare gentoo..vorrei appunto prima sapere se questa stampante funziona...dato che con arch no..,

----------

## ago

diciamo che è da vedere se funziona su Gnu/Linux

quindi se riesci a farlo funzionare su arch, al 99% dei casi riesci anche su altre distro

----------

## djinnZ

da una rapida ricerca mi pare di aver capito che è rognosa ma che dovrebbe funzionare usando i driver di un altro modello simile.

Per installarla sia su arch che su gentoo si deve aggiungerla da linea di comando e non da interfaccia web.

----------

## polslinux

grazie mille  :Smile: 

ora ho qualche info in più....ora devo trovare che driver e come  :Wink: 

----------

